# He has spoken, provide fresh veggies



## ArtistChibi (Mar 9, 2021)

Just Tu Shen looking down at me from his sleepy shelf as if he is my "rabbit deity".


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh my gosh that is so cute


----------

